# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Белая комната)

## NamelessChild

Итак, вы открыли дверь и попали в совершенно белую комнату. Пол, потолок, стены - все цвета снега, никакой мебели нет. 
Что вы почувствуете?



P.S. Я думаю, многие знают, в чем тут соль)) Просьба секрет не выдавать)) Мне интересно мнение тех, кто не в курсе.
P.P.S. Если не подходит ни один из вариантов, напишите свой. 
P.P.P.S. Всем отписавшимся - результат в личку :Wink:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

я выбрал второй вариант, мне не по себе, но я стерплю, если нужно. Хотя даже стерплю не очень подходит. Чего тут терпеть? белый цвет, цвет свободы! 
Тут еще и секрет какой то есть?

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Первым делом вспомню песню Наутилуса "..в комнате с белым потолком, с правом на надежду..."
Раз нету варинта, что никак в принципе не отреагирую на эту комнату, то наверно все же -2. "Мне не по себе, но я стерплю, если нужно."

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## AI_Madness

Второй вариант.

----------


## BlackBlood

комната моей мечты... только компа не хватает...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

хорошая комната... но одному там делать некуй..

----------


## Sacrifice

последний вариант...мне станет оч жутко...
особенно при мысли что я останусь там надолго и одна :shock: 
*брр..представила,прям противно стало!*

----------


## alexrogan

1 - если умеренно-белая как на картинке
2- если что-то по типа снега на солнце - сильно будет глаза резать
Тыкнул в первый, я ведь оптимист

Рассказывай в чем фишко, интересно  :roll:

----------


## Malk-a-Vian

*******

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## TUSKA

первый вариант-нормальная комната,очень даже уютненькая(стерильность-самый лучший порядок!),к тому же отсутствие предметов интерьера позволяет держать себя в тонусе.Мне бы такую комнату!Но для разнообразия я нарисовала бы большой цветок-от порога,на стену и на потолок(чтобы комната визуально сгруглилась),с чашечкой в пору самого активного и сильного цветения  всех мыслимых оттенков моего любимого цвета!Ах,где же моя комната?Я всю жизнь о такой мечтаю!
И в чём же соль?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

2 вариант, если нужно то посижу, но особого  восторга у меня не вызывает, накатывают воспоминания про хирургический стол, белые стены...брр

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Психоделика

почему- то 3й, вот не знаю почему. белый цвет как-то негативно действует. вот елси бы черная была я бы в ней осталась. у одного моего знаокмого комната вся отделана черными шторками. уютно как-то

----------


## blooddrakon

Будет резать глаза, но вполне могу стерпеть, а так абсолютно безразлично. Буду ждать ответа в ЛС , а то очень интересно в чем-же подвох))))

----------


## свобода

Я бы осталась в комнате, но предварительно глаза б себе завязала, слишком ярко.

----------


## Aska

Второе - на самом деле, немного не по себе, хотя и белый цвет, и пустое пространство кажутся вполне привлекательными.

----------


## Betta

Первый

----------


## Slipknot

2 вариант.
просто потому что на меня этот цвет в большом колличестве воздействует негативно.а так-маечку белую-надеть можно.

----------


## ^NaRuTo^

> Второй вариант.


 +1

----------


## alonely

номер 1 ).
лягу посередние и буду смотреть на потолок

----------


## Агата

аааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!какой же это кайффф!! пристанище! спокойствие! наконец-то отдых! никого нет!.........мммммммммммммм......... безусловно вариант номер 1!

*NamelessChild*, а че за результат? :roll:  :wink:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

а я себе не такую белую комнату представляю, как на картинке... (я про ту что в первом посте). эта какая-то серая, а моя прям белая-белая и мягкая. воть.=)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

Да!!! именно такая=))))))

а зачем в психушках именно белые стены??? :roll:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> Покрасили стены психушки в красный цвет - психи сразу начали их лизать, покрасили в оранжевый - опять то же,жёлтый- то же самое,в зелёный - психи спокойны, стены не лижут. 
> 
> Директор психушки подходит и спрашивает: 
> 
> - А чё вы щас стены не лижете? 
> 
> А психи отвечают: 
> 
> - Мы не спелое не едим!


  :Big Grin:  




> в зеленый и в желтый красят...для успокоения).


 блин, ну ни хрена се! Успокоение! :shock: я б от желтого совсем свихнулась!   ну, ладно зеленый.... еще как-то можно понять. действительно успокаивает, но желтый то... :roll:

----------


## Freezer2007

А для чего там арка????

в принципе не напряжно, но еслиб в комнате поставили диван, ну или хотябы стуло, было б лучше, ещё разетки нехватает, сидеть можно, ненапряжно, но что там делать?

Мне в белую комнату кожаный диван, мебаль из стекла с хромом, чёрный комп, абсидианового цвета, такой же телек, ну пару девушек, само собой....
и паследний штрих, 2 двери, одна в суши-бар другая в сортир))))))))))

----------


## Коба

Интернет+раз в неделю элитная проститётка + кормят икрой, медом... кровать двухярусная...  
останусь... )))

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*,*Коба*, эх вы...  :Big Grin:  
 там же вся фишка в том, что вот вам комната - ни входов ни выходов, полная изоляция и белая. а какой вариант то выбрали?

----------


## Freezer2007

медитировать начну наверно, но стрёмное єто дело в комнате без туалета и віходов торчать, недолго протянещь.
*Агата*
что єх мы???
вы тож без нас не протянули)))), ток признатся боитесь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> Агата 
> что єх мы??? 
> вы тож без нас не протянули)))), ток признатся боитесь.


 конкретно в этой комнате протянули бы=)))
ну а про в жизни вообще, разве кто спорит???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Коба

словил личку... 



> Ищу партнера по СУ


 Это чагошеньки то так? Зачем кого-то в это втягивать? Неплохо было бы собой ограничиться...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> NamelessChild писал(а):
> Ищу партнера по СУ
> 
> Это чагошеньки то так? Зачем кого-то в это втягивать? Неплохо было бы собой ограничиться...


 вообще не надо не партнера, ни СУ. Может, давайте жить....

----------


## alonely

сегодня может.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Дык по тебе заметно ).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> А жить на самом деле хочется...*это я по секрету*


 нравиться фраза.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Ты мне Терезу- мать напоминаешь...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Если бы для меня ее постулаты еще что-то значили...
а так я рада, что ты рада.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

была...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

ты, ага.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

ни к чему это  :!:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

а я за подратся))))
требую спирта и зрелищь))))

----------


## alonely

я не могу с тобой согласиться ибо потом ты рискуешь быть разочарована

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

да но. не здесь не тут и не сейчас ).

----------


## Freezer2007

в несуициде можно))), а спирт будет))))? хотя я не пью, но лекарство можно)))), 

*NamelessChild*
*alonely*
а с чево всё началось?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

к тому что ты хочешь жить..

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

_ это мы уже обсуждали_

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

> ... приходи ко мне на работу - будет тебе спирту, хоть залейся..


 чуть что так сразу на работу))), если работать надо то и тут найду)))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> С того, что одна несчастная девочка встретила другую несчастную девочку и увидела в ней себя..


 NC это у меня температура или у тебя?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

37 и 4)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

я не спрашивала..

----------


## Freezer2007

*NamelessChild*
вчера сосед по палате с медсестрой на спирт в карты играл))), в итоге сёдня днём(когда мы проснулись обнаружилось что у соседа кончились амфитамины, один бутылёк спирта пустой, и мне кажется что ктото скурил весь чай, боюсь себе признатся кто это был))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

низзя он терь заразный!!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

он чо идиот каждый год ники менять...

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
в ухо!

----------


## Freezer2007

тут не поменяешь, мож грей и может, но я нехчу его просить, тем более ещё забуду как меня "завут")))) патом несмогу вайти, ужас))))

----------


## Freezer2007

*alonely*
а за что ты её в ухо???))))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

*NamelessChild*,*alonely*, смешные вы...

----------


## alonely

*Freezer2007*
градусник - он мой - мужской род - единственное число...

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
ты перепутала темы ).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> NamelessChild,alonely, смешные вы...


 веселишься?  :twisted:

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
да не, ничего. я брежу.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

а я рада, что она рада, что я рада, что ты рада.

----------


## Freezer2007

> *NamelessChild*
> ты перепутала темы ).


 разве?, походу тема та что раньше, или вы её ещё раньше перепутали))



> *Freezer2007*
> градусник - он мой - мужской род - единственное число...


 всё понимаю))), на святое не посягаю)))), тем более если градусник это мужской род, да и число только единственное)))  :Big Grin:  



> Если мне хорошо врезать в ухо, то у меня наконец закрывается рот)))


 рефлексы???)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> всё понимаю))), на святое не посягаю)))), тем более если градусник это мужской род, да и число только единственное))) Very Happy


 че??  :? ни хрена не понимаю )).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

а я ему завидую ). скучаю по капельнице.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> скучаю по капельнице.


 я нет, ну её на фиг

Вы такие милые))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

они что сговорились? или это правда?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

это всё - ты ).

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

ты шо прототип Терезы мати никогда!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

нельзя бить божьих одуванчиков !!

----------


## alonely

> У меня просто болевой порог очень низкий.


 ты всетки проговорилась.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Тащи градусник, я переживаю за *Freezer2007*


 Я тоже за себя переживаю))), меня прёт непадецки)), зато глюк красивый рядом))), хоть что то утешает, сасед па палете уже спит, наверна, чёт рано

----------


## alonely

*Freezer2007*
поделись чем тя прёт мож тоже пропрёт.. меня.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

сосед по палате делится цветными таблетачками)))
ещё психолог мне куето хрень прописала, в итоге выходит довольно весёлая коомбинация))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> сосед по палате делится цветными таблетачками))) 
> ещё психолог мне куето хрень прописала, в итоге выходит довольно весёлая коомбинация))


 да ни фигасе))) я обычно всё выбрасывала, кроме успокоительного))))

----------


## alonely

а я обычно не попадала в дурки...  :?

----------


## свобода

> а я обычно не попадала в дурки...


 делать там нечего.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

ужасс какой...

----------


## Freezer2007

я не в дурке))), я в обычной бальнице, прост сосед моего возраста попался и барыга наверна)), я в дурки не поподал, а психолог для профилактики куето хрень прописала, вобщем ненаю, все думают что это была попытка, три попытки они все незаметили, а теперь придрались к слабому передозу, хорошо хоть компания нормальная))

----------


## U.F.O.

да там хорошо кормят.. химией..)

----------


## U.F.O.

в дурке всмысле...)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

> так что видишь-то? :?:


 Ангела, женского рода которая никада не поворачиваеца передом, всигда са спины вижу((

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

незнаю, просто знаю, по голосу, по строению

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

хз, непомню

----------


## Агата

> Цитата:
> NamelessChild,alonely, смешные вы...
> 
> 
> веселишься?


 нет, рыдаю

*Freezer2007*, вот она к  тебе и не поворачивается передом, что ты не помнишь, что она те лечит - обидиллась наверн :roll:  :wink:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

*NamelessChild*,*alonely*, зафлудили бедную тему...теперь кто сюда зайдет, желая узнать, что же за белая комната, нихрена не поймет, о чем тут и благополучно свалит, так и не узнав смысла жизни...  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> Кстати, все почему-то думают, что здесь про дурку.


 гииии, ну комната-то белая  :Smile:  




> Кому-то все это может казаться этим самым флудом, а для нас это важный разговор...вот.


 ну.... этот же разговор важен для ВАС, почему бы тогда не по личке??? *мое скромное предложение* :wink:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> эксгибиционизму,


 ээээ, а можно для особо одаренных по русски=))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

а к вам это как относится? :roll:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

Да, разобраться, в теме сложно.   :Big Grin:  
Второй вариант. А это что, тест какой-то психологический?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Freezer2007

*tventin2**NamelessChild*
уточняю))), разобратся в первых 3-4 страницах просто, дальше не очень просто)))))

----------


## свобода

> уточняю))), разобратся в первых 3-4 страницах просто, дальше не очень просто)))))


 а дальше без стакана не поймёшь  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## свобода

> Главное - бутылка.


 и её размер)))

----------


## Агата

> NamelessChild писал(а):
> Главное - бутылка.
> 
> и её размер)))


 да ну вас! главное - то , что в бутылке! :idea:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

> а в бутылке - лимонад))


 ага, 60%-тный!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
ниже 96% неуважаю))))), я с колёсами ещё чёто понимал, а ща ничё не понимаю)))))

----------


## Агата

> ниже 96% неуважаю))))),


 ишь какие мы!  :Big Grin:  *я пью воду... только воду... разбавленную... спиртом... в соотношении вода - спирт стакан к ведру*



> я с колёсами ещё чёто понимал, а ща ничё не понимаю)))))


 Уррра! наконец то ты не обдолбанный!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ты это... давай так почаще не понимай... :wink:

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сообщение от Freezer2007
> 
> ниже 96% неуважаю))))),
> 
> 
>  ишь какие мы!  *я пью воду... только воду... разбавленную... спиртом... в соотношении вода - спирт стакан к ведру*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 -с 20 сентября не пил спиртнова, чел сказал что сам пил спирт, я ток колёса жрал)))
-когда я необдолбаный мне больно, морально, очень(((

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

Хочу яду.. есть?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

мне без. )

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

засранка... )

----------


## U.F.O.

формула 51)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> телик - зло.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

а какая разница? по ящику даж лучше мона покурить пока реклама или за пивом сбегать))

----------


## alonely

Да несостыковочка... по телику фильмы тоже показывают... а я чушь всякую не смотрит.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

а я подумаю про фильм какой нить и валю на торрент.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

еслиб я смарел только то што мне снилось я бы щитал себя слепым)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

што такое гуру?)

----------


## alonely

Тайланд и всё такое)

----------


## U.F.O.

тебетские манахи и их загадачные тибетские пирамины зашифрованые в горах?)

----------


## alonely

и Э Мулдашев )

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

а это чё за перец?? вы издеваетесь надо мной!)))

----------


## alonely

прекрасный мужик 
крассафчег
грамотно мозги пудрит

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

и мне интересно.. как так можно!))

----------


## alonely

можно... мне всё можно.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

садо-мазай отдаёт))

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
не достанешь :Р

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
ууу... ошибаешься.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

не достанешь! у меня ноги длинные.

----------


## U.F.O.

Патасовка! Патасовка! Вызывайте милицию!    :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

я не человек)

----------


## alonely

тут омон не поможет

----------


## U.F.O.

ГБР)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

8)

----------


## alonely

я тоже робот )

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А окно в этой комнате есть? Если есть то вобще никаких проблем, а если нет то я стерплю, хотя мне будет немного некомфортно.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

1 вариант) а можешь фишку объяснить?))

----------


## Beata

Крайний дискомфорт, выйду при первой возможности.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

*NamelessChild*, слушай, объясни и мне, интересно!

----------


## Вия

номер 2.))

----------


## ER

1. А в чём смысл?

----------


## Вия

нинаю))но оч интересна)

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Можно сказть вариант номер 4, если там действительно ничего не будет... Я ж со скуки сдохну!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Вейяр

я выбрал первый вариант. Что же там в белой комнате можно смотреть на мир кверхногами... где спрятаны пилюли счастья...какой приговор вынесет тишина, если слышишь,как дышишь.сколько можно придумывать эту чушь... да бесконечно

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Вейяр

единственное, что приходит в голову это то, что аркообразного выреза в стене на самом деле нет

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Инна

Выбрала первый. Классная комната, хочу туда!
А в чем секрет?

----------


## Габо

Точно что-то почувствую, но не могу сказать что именно. Сяду и прислонюсь спиной к стене, и начну думать о чём-то. А, возможно, ни о чём не буду думать, но именно "думать"(так я тоже умею  :) ).

*NamelessChild*, расскажи пожалуйста как дела? Расскажи-ка милая где была?  :) 

а ну-ка, давай-ка, плясать выходи! ну, дед мороз, ну, дед мороз, ну, дед мороз, погоди!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## ER

Я б взяла с собой в комнату плейер с любимыми песнями, взяла бы три 96ти листовые тетрадки, чёрную ручку и могла б там неделю просидеть.

----------


## Габо

*NamelessChild*, а зачем тебе берёзовый сок?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Крутая эта штука березовый сок \m/

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

А я ездила!!! Очень мне это занятие нравиться. Правда сок я не люблю.

----------


## Foxy*

первый вариант. меня прикалует эта комнатка, по крайней мере там людей нет...

----------


## mors certa

в чем соль прикола?  :?:

----------


## mors certa

ах да, выбрала первый вариант.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Hitorimono

второй вариант. пустота не очень приятна.

----------

